# Fuente de alimentación



## rotofort (Oct 22, 2005)

Tengo un transformador 12v 10A se podria obtener a partir de una fuente de alimentación de 24v 4A CC

La idea seria de rectificar los 12 v y luego doblarlos pero no se  

GRACIAS


----------



## mandola (Oct 22, 2005)

Para duplicar la salida a 24 voltios se puede si el transformador tiene dos salidas de 12 v en el secundario. Hay transformadores que los bornes de salida  están identificados como 12v. -   0v.  - 12v.  Para que la salida sean 24v. hay que coger los bornes 12v. y 12 v. e ignorar el cero. Entonces los voltios de salida son 24v. y los amperios la mitad, en este caso tuyo 5A. y después se rectifica.


----------



## rotofort (Oct 22, 2005)

El transformador solo tiene 0v y 12v


----------



## mandola (Oct 22, 2005)

Entonces creo que para obtener 24 v. la solución es comprar un transformador de 24 v.  5 A. o uno de dos salidas de 12 v.  con 10A.

Un saludo.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 22, 2005)

Fíjate en este link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## rotofort (Oct 22, 2005)

MARCELO

 ya lo habia visto estos montajes son para corrientes muy pequeñas


y cambiar el transformadorr por uno de 24v vale bastante


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 22, 2005)

En realidad no..  depende que diodos y condensadores utilices. Yo hice un transformador de 30V / 7A a partir de uno de 15V 10A con esa configuración y me imagino que todavía está funcionando en la universidad.

Existen diodos "Schottky" o "Stud" de potencia que soportan corrientes de hasta 240A y 800A. Esto obviamente no es lo que necesitas, pero lo que quiero decir es que puedes manejar la escala que desees siempre que el transformador te pueda entregar la corriente de carga, como en tu caso.

Por ejemplo, el HVR1-6K te soporta 6 amperios y 1Kv y vale alrededor de 1 dólar y medio.

El problema de esos circuitos no es la corriente sino el factor de rizado de la señal entregada a la carga, que en ocasiones es algo pobre y puede que ciertas aplicaciones requieran de un filtrado adicional.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## rotofort (Oct 22, 2005)

Marcelo veo que estas por aquí voy a probar el doblador de tensión
que valores de condensadores utilizaste?

El circuito es para mover motores de pasos el filtrado no importara mucho

GRACIAS un saludo

espero tu respuesta lo pruebo y te comento como funciona.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 22, 2005)

Si mal no recuerdo eran 1200 uF 40V pero no estoy seguro, lo que si recuerdo que eran de un valor elevado para mejorar el rizado. Te estoy hablando del doblador de onda completa.

Si le puedes hacer la pruebita a ver cuanto es la corriente de CC (tienes que usar un shunt) sería bueno a ver cuanto dá.

Cuando lo pruebes coméntame a ver como te fue.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

